# Cool small fish i found (id wanted)



## richoman_3 (Aug 9, 2011)

found this lil guy off hervey bay, was a lil beauty!!!
best fish ive ever seen
(click on it for video)


----------



## MathewB (Aug 9, 2011)

Uhhh, what?EDIT: ohhh right


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 9, 2011)

its so cute lol looks like a little arrow


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice!
i believe its a Baby shovel nose shark by the looks of it.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, that looks tiny. I would have thought shovel noses would be bigger than that when they are born.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow i didnt notice how small it was till it went near the foot! How cute


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 10, 2011)

AUSGECKO said:


> Wow, that looks tiny. I would have thought shovel noses would be bigger than that when they are born.



exactly what i though,
when i saw it i thought it was a shovel nose, but it was tinyyy


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 10, 2011)

It is not a shovel nose. The bits that make it look like it has a shovel nose are actually fins not part of its face. I'll see if i can dig up its name.

I don't have any of my fish guides out with me. I've seen that species listed in the "Grant's Guide" so if anyone has that book have a geezey for us.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 10, 2011)

_Parapegasus natans_ I think we got Gonzo from the muppets!!! - Michigan Reefers


----------



## Dragonwolf (Aug 10, 2011)

My daughter found this one frozen in a batch of Banana Prawns at her work - it looks like the same fish.
I thought this was a Shovel Nose juvi too but after extensive checking on the internet the closest match I got was a Sturgeon!!!! It's exterior is like an exo-skeleton and it seems to have skin on the other bits rather than scales.
This little guy is only about 10 cm long and the "nose" has serrations - like a sawfish but I researched juvenile sawfish and they don't look like this.View attachment 213351




Fuscus said:


> _Parapegasus natans_ I think we got Gonzo from the muppets!!! - Michigan Reefers



Yes that's it!!!


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh its so cuuuuuuute!!! lol


----------



## gillsy (Aug 10, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> It is not a shovel nose. The bits that make it look like it has a shovel nose are actually fins not part of its face. I'll see if i can dig up its name.
> 
> I don't have any of my fish guides out with me. I've seen that species listed in the "Grant's Guide" so if anyone has that book have a geezey for us.



i'm with you, it's not either a sturgeon or a shovel nose. But I haven't got any books on me either. Being Melbourne it fits as well.

I'm thinking gonards or something like that.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> _Parapegasus natans_ I think we got Gonzo from the muppets!!! - Michigan Reefers



Are the fins to pointy on these than the opening posts fish? 

It's not a shovel nose shark as first thought they have 2 dorsal fins the one in the vid has only one that I can see.


----------



## RickLeekong (Aug 10, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> found this lil guy off hervey bay, was a lil beauty!!!
> best fish ive ever seen
> (click on it for video)


Looks like a baby swordfish.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 10, 2011)

I love APS. I id a critter, the OP confirms it, and the wild guesses just keep rolling in. 
Do people even bother reading past the first post?


----------



## shell477 (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe they just disagree


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a keelback for sure!


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 10, 2011)

Some sort of Gunnard????


----------



## monitordude (Aug 10, 2011)

they call them flute mouths and seamoths.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 10, 2011)

RickLeekong said:


> Looks like a baby swordfish.


 
Lol


----------



## gillsy (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeffa said:


> Some sort of Gunnard????



That's it, I was thinking gonard!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 13, 2011)

A baby saw shark or maybe a skate?


----------



## Smithers (Aug 13, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I love APS. I id a critter, the OP confirms it, and the wild guesses just keep rolling in.
> Do people even bother reading past the first post?



It doesn't look like what you have id it as. Hence my query but you haven't replied to verify so I guess others may have thought your suggestion was invalid. I looked at the species you gave and the fins are close to the fish in video but more scalloped around the edges. Not trying to be nasty btw. I know the colour is way off but fish can change to their surroundings.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 13, 2011)

i said saw shark or skate because i didnt think it was _Parapegasus natans.
_but im no marine biologist, lol


----------



## damian83 (Aug 13, 2011)

was that at point vernon? i was out fishing off there on saturday just gone.... great spot.....



Pegasidae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


is that similar ??? a little darker but saem appearance


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks guys,
dont think its this 'sea moth' though? its not as spiky


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 14, 2011)

Gunnard.






Do I win????


----------



## gillsy (Aug 15, 2011)

No Jeffa, I said it on page one


----------

